# Windows Server 2008 - size on disk



## eXtremer (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi all.
So, my predecessor installed Windows Sever 2008, I don't know why but he allocated only 21.8 GB for the primary/system partition (I would allocate 40GB+) it's not a real problem right now but I'm thinking at some point to resize this partition to a bigger size, at the moment I'm concerned about the 2.92 GB free space (it could get smaller and I don't wat this to happen because the OS needs some free space in order to operate properly) and the Windows Folder that is 16.1 GB and I think it is kind of too big, what temporary or other files could I delete in order to free up some space, off course the files that aren't needed by the OS, where could I locate those files ?
Thank you.

Some info:

1.75 GB - Program Files and Users Folders
16.1 GB - Windows Folder

21.7 GB - Partition Size

2.92 GB - Free space
18.8 GB - Used space


----------



## mdl1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

If possible I would take a weekend and rebuild the server, resizing of partitions is never great and might leave you in a disaster recovery situation anyway.

Whenever updates are applied this is going to eat into that space too, so it might be worth taking a bit of short-term pain for long term gain. 21.7 is such an odd number too, by the way!

Just my recommendations, sorry I can't help with what files are unnecessary.

Perhaps if there are components you don't use on the server you could remove those in Programs & features?


----------



## eXtremer (Aug 9, 2010)

mdl1983 said:


> If possible I would take a weekend and rebuild the server, resizing of partitions is never great and might leave you in a disaster recovery situation anyway.
> 
> Whenever updates are applied this is going to eat into that space too, so it might be worth taking a bit of short-term pain for long term gain. 21.7 is such an odd number too, by the way!
> 
> ...


Rebuilding the server is not an option for me right now, too much hassle, the server is in constant use.
Yes, about the automatic updates, I've disabled it a few days ago, as I don't need it to run automatically.
About removing components, there is nothing to remove, there are only 2 basic roles out of 17 installed.

Thank you mdl1983, maybe smb else could recommend something to solve the issue I have ?!


----------



## mdl1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

I take it the page file is pointing at a different partition? If not, this could help?

Is hibernation enabled?


----------



## eXtremer (Aug 9, 2010)

mdl1983 said:


> I take it the page file is pointing at a different partition? If not, this could help?
> 
> Is hibernation enabled?


The hibernation is not enbaled (I couldn't find the hiberfil.sys, this means it is disabled), about the paging file (pagefile.sys) it is on C: drive and it has 4.2 GB, I don't know if it is a good idee to change the path to D: drive, is it safe ?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

i wouldn't. I'd move some data to the d partition instead. What data do you have used in the 19 gigs?


----------



## eXtremer (Aug 9, 2010)

valis said:


> i wouldn't. I'd move some data to the d partition instead. What data do you have used in the 19 gigs?


Thank you, I will not move the pagefile.sys
There is nothing to move, there are only system files. Look please at my first post, as I said I think Windows Folder is a little bit too big and I want to understand why and what files I could delete to empty some disk space.

Once again:

1.75 GB - Program Files and Users Folders
16.1 GB - Windows Folder

21.7 GB - Partition Size

2.92 GB - Free space
18.8 GB - Used space


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I did look at your first post. 

this is what I was curious about:



> 18.8 GB - Used space


I've a similar situation here, in that we have a server farm in Atlanta I've got to manage, and I get about 2 disk space errors weekly. As mine is clustered, I can't really do the standard disk management, but I've learned to keep the users data to a minimum.

which, to come full circle, is why I was curious what comprised that 18.8 gigs of used space, as no matter how many times I add up 16.1 and 1.75 I do not get 18.8.

Regardless, the windows folder I would be leery about rooting around in; generally the OS will dump stuff in there that's supposed to stay there.


----------



## eXtremer (Aug 9, 2010)

Using the Disk clean up utility (Start>Run> cleanmgr) I was able to free up 1.2 GB of disk space (I didn't run the operation yet).










The "C:\Windows\Installer" has about 1.7 GB but I don't know for sure what files could be deleted, because there are allways some files that aren't used anymore in this folder, and the folder where the Windows Updates installation files are stored I have to find.

valis, I made a print screen for you to see the size of C: in details:










Thank you.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

you can delete the dump files; you don't use those currently, and will only do so moving forward...and you are correct, I'd leave the setup files.


----------



## eXtremer (Aug 9, 2010)

"C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution" - is the folder where the Updates installation files are stored as I understand, but it has only 154 MB, I think this is all I can do at the moment.
Thank you all for your time.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

no worries.....keep us updated on the status.


----------



## eXtremer (Aug 9, 2010)

valis said:


> no worries.....keep us updated on the status.


I will


----------



## mdl1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

Why wouldn't you move the pagefile out of interest? Isn't it good practice to house this on a different partition than the OS?

The only negative is that it would require a reboot to implement.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

the main reason I don't like to is that Windows can't write the dump files if the pagefile is on a non-system drive.


----------



## mdl1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for that Valis, I'll quit derailing this thread now


----------

